# good swirl spotting light



## civic jord (Mar 22, 2010)

im looking for a good light to spot swirls with ive read up about the brinkmanns but they dont sound very good but im after something simaler and also while im on the subject some good standing halogen lights where i can buy them from had a look at screw fix but they had nothing! thanks in advance


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

try machinemart otherwise. the LED lenser P7 is very good IMO - about £40


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

+1 for the p7


----------



## OutLore (Jan 19, 2007)

civic jord said:


> im looking for a good light to spot swirls with ive read up about the brinkmanns but they dont sound very good but im after something simaler and also while im on the subject some good standing halogen lights where i can buy them from had a look at screw fix but they had nothing! thanks in advance


Site Light at Screwfix

£25, not sure if that's a good price or not


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

These are very good http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.205-2872.aspx:thumb:


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

These are great http://www.toolsdiy.co.uk/shop/view/motoring/million-candle-spotlight/

spend the money you save on some sweet wax  win/win


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> try machinemart otherwise. the LED lenser P7 is very good IMO - about £40


Kev, just got the P7 on tuesday and my god, they are awesome for such a small light. well worth the money.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

spursfan said:


> Kev, just got the P7 on tuesday and my god, they are awesome for such a small light. well worth the money.


cool, they're as good as a brinkmann IMO but without the hassle of charging it up all the time


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

out of curiosity, does anyone know how many million candle power there is to so many lumen? P7 is 200 lumen iirc


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

i have the daddy of all lights mate and its only £23 plus shipping. go to polished bliss and go to aquartz section and get that light. imo its better than the lenser.

im sure clark or rich will back me up with that one


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Kev, talk about confusing!!, have a look at the link below..
http://www.theledlight.com/lumens.html

Kev..


----------



## civic jord (Mar 22, 2010)

thanks for the info ill start looking into it


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

spursfan said:


> Kev, talk about confusing!!, have a look at the link below..
> http://www.theledlight.com/lumens.html
> 
> Kev..


:doublesho


----------



## civic jord (Mar 22, 2010)

has anyone used serious performace swirl spotting light? just seen it on thier site now just wondered if its any good it looks like a nice bit of kit for just over £5


----------



## mattykhz (Apr 14, 2006)

P7 just picked up from Blacks for £30 instore. Ticket next to them stated £54.99 but due to the offers posted I asked if they could scan it and tell me how much..... £30.

Came with the P3 free but some packs only had the P7.

And it's the 200 Lumens one.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

^ Did it come with the box & carry case like amazon sell?


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

mattykhz said:


> P7 just picked up from Blacks for £30 instore. Ticket next to them stated £54.99 but due to the offers posted I asked if they could scan it and tell me how much..... £30.
> 
> Came with the P3 free but some packs only had the P7.
> 
> And it's the 200 Lumens one.


Ive just rang Blacks at the Gateshead Metro centre near me and was told £55 for the pack but the guy is awaiting stock. Can you give me more info about the offer on here you speak of? 
Thanks, Phil


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

I have an Eagletac T20C2II (a bit of a mouthful that). It puts out 300 OTF lumens with the cool white LED and 270 with the neutral white from 2x CR123A batteries or 1x 18650 (I think). The main thing is that it's regulated, so it should provide all of the 300 lumens for it's 1.5 hours run time. I'm pretty sure the Lenser P7 isn't regulated, so although it's bright at 200 lumens, it won't produce that for long - still, it's a bloody good torch! I would be tempted at 30 quid.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

johnnyguitar said:


> I have an Eagletac T20C2II (a bit of a mouthful that). It puts out 300 OTF lumens with the cool white LED and 270 with the neutral white from 2x CR123A batteries or 1x 18650 (I think). The main thing is that it's regulated, so it should provide all of the 300 lumens for it's 1.5 hours run time. I'm pretty sure the Lenser P7 isn't regulated, so although it's bright at 200 lumens, it won't produce that for long - still, it's a bloody good torch! I would be tempted at 30 quid.


And how much was your weapon of choice?


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

I think I paid £65 for it delivered, but if I wasn't able to get the VAT back I wouldn't have spent that much I don't think. I wanted a regulated one that stayed as bright as possible, but I've noticed that even though mine is regulated, it still sucks the juice out of the batteries pretty quick in "Turbo" mode at 300 lumens and mine has already automatically switched to 60 lumens and will probably drop down to 5 if I don't get some CR123s sharpish.

I also understand the issue with regulated torches is that, when the batteries go, that's it - it's gone out. With the unregulated ones, because they get dimmer, you get some warning that it's time to change the battery, but if you buy them in bulk, it's probably not much of an issue.


----------



## SamurI (Dec 29, 2006)

I brought an Ultrafire C1 with Cree R2 LED (Apparentyl 250 lumens but actually more like 190 unless you direct drive it). Cost about £24 for everything so if you can get a P7 for £30 (or apparently £25 off the bay) then thats a bargin!

Tried mine agaisnt a friends P7 and the P7 has the edge in terms of lumens, but gave a softer beam pattern, thought the adjustable focus was quite handy to give better throw. Going to see what effect this has in terms of showing up defects in the near future.

However i did do a little side by side comparison with my C1 and a brinkman at the latest Dodo juice / Auto Finesse day and the LED showed up very light holograming where the brinkman didnt and because of the cooler light rather than the brinkmans warmer light it seemed to make any defects a bit more visable due to a better contrast (which may change on a diffrent colour panel).

Im sure it has to do with the light coming from a single point rather than a longer filiment....i definately think LED light sources have a place in showing up defects!

(Sorry if i've waffled on but ive done quite a bit of looking into light sources for defect spotting)


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

johnnyguitar said:


> I have an Eagletac T20C2II (a bit of a mouthful that). It puts out 300 OTF lumens with the cool white LED and 270 with the neutral white from 2x CR123A batteries or 1x 18650 (I think). The main thing is that it's regulated, so it should provide all of the 300 lumens for it's 1.5 hours run time. I'm pretty sure the Lenser P7 isn't regulated, so although it's bright at 200 lumens, it won't produce that for long - still, it's a bloody good torch! I would be tempted at 30 quid.


Are you in the SAS by any chance Johnny :lol: Joking aside it sounds like a belter. If this deal isnt on i doubt i'll pay £55 for the twin pack
Phil


----------



## TUS 373 (Jan 31, 2008)

Chaps, not wishing to hijack the thread, but this seems a good time and place to ask.

Knowing how much the Sun Gun is, and that the above described torches are much less £ but not designed for examination of paint defects, do folk think there is room for a good quality light designed for the task, but in say the £50-100 price bracket?

I work with a company who make specialised lighting for use in operating theatres, and there may be an opportunity to adapt there technology for our purposes. Just an idea!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

TUS 373 said:


> Chaps, not wishing to hijack the thread, but this seems a good time and place to ask.
> 
> Knowing how much the Sun Gun is, and that the above described torches are much less £ but not designed for examination of paint defects, do folk think there is room for a good quality light designed for the task, but in say the £50-100 price bracket?
> 
> I work with a company who make specialised lighting for use in operating theatres, and there may be an opportunity to adapt there technology for our purposes. Just an idea!


Definitely! :thumb:

The sun shows defects such as swirls, marring, holograms etc best and you would probably need to replicate the colour/temperature/brightness/intensity etc as the 3M Sun Gun does.

Not an easy task but certainly worth looking into and your budget of under £100 seems about right, if it can be done!

Keep us updated. 

Alan W


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

GIZTO29 said:


> Are you in the SAS by any chance Johnny :lol: Joking aside it sounds like a belter. If this deal isnt on i doubt i'll pay £55 for the twin pack
> Phil


Heh - if I told you that Phil, I'd have to kill you - twice :lol:

I was originally looking at the Lensers - I can't remember which one, either the Police Tech Focus (because it was cheap) or the T7. I liked the idea that you could buy a handlebar mount and attach it to your bike. I made the mistake of asking questions on the Candlepower forums and the repsonses I got just highlighted how much choice there was for stuff like this, which confused the hell out of. I spent far too long looking into it before I settled a Fenix TK11, an Olight M20 R5 or the Eagletac - there wasn't much between the Olight and the Eagletac but the price and the overall spec of the latter just seemed a bit better.

The P7/T7 seems to be a good torch for the money - although it's direct drive, the focus feature means you get good use of the light even when it's not as bright as having new batteries in, if that makes sense.

In Turbo mode, mine will light up street signs at the end of the road, which must be 300m away and in normal mode, which is 60 lumens I think, it'll show up swirls in the dark, but I don't think it's capable of that in daylight, when it's going to need fresh batteries to put out 300 lumens.

The other thing I've been looking at is a Malkoff drop in module for a 2D cell Maglite as it would be a very useful torch if it was a bit brighter, but they $65 and I can't quite justify one at the minute.


----------



## mattykhz (Apr 14, 2006)

GIZTO29 said:


> Ive just rang Blacks at the Gateshead Metro centre near me and was told £55 for the pack but the guy is awaiting stock. Can you give me more info about the offer on here you speak of?
> Thanks, Phil


It is teh same item as this one which sold recently on ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LED-LENSER-P7...ing_LightsLanternsTorches&hash=item3f017a0ba7

Blacks have the P7 with free P3 selling at £30 and the P7 on its own I think is £49.99. So the former is in the sale or the better buy and price tag on display states £54.99.

If you need the product code to find one give me a shout and I will pass it on.

I have just tried some local stores and some have it and some do not.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

mattykhz said:


> It is teh same item as this one which sold recently on ebay:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LED-LENSER-P7...ing_LightsLanternsTorches&hash=item3f017a0ba7
> 
> ...


Thanks Matty. Ive looked on Blacks site and they just show the P7 at £49.99 and ive rang the Metrocentre where i was told they were awaiting stock so he just went off memory with a price of £54.99. Im going tomorrow so will dive in then. 
I couldnt pay £50 knowing that you guys have got it and another for £30!
Thanks for the help mate, Phil


----------



## mattykhz (Apr 14, 2006)

I wouldn't waste a journey. Just phone round the local stores and quote item number 505178598188. £30. The P7 without the P3 is apparently £49.99 and a different code.

They also have some good deals on in store. If you spend £5 on a discount card you get 10% off your first purchase (I bought more than the lamp so it was worth my while to do so) and was also given a free gas camp stove that was down from £20 to £15.


----------



## mattykhz (Apr 14, 2006)

Oh and if you phone around they may not have any on the shop floor but have some out back.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Why thanks Matty! Thats really helpfull. Im on it. As i say im going to the metty anyway for a headsharpen and a tripod for my new DSLR but will ring around first. Ive already tried 2 stores in Newcastle/Gateshead. I'll check the store locator now.:thumb:
Phil


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Just picked 2 up Matty from Blacks in the toon for £30. Ones for a friend. Massive thanks for the headsup! Phil


----------



## asifsarwar (Mar 28, 2010)

p7 excellent value for money either that or shell out 300 for a 3m sun gun


----------



## mattykhz (Apr 14, 2006)

GIZTO29 said:


> Just picked 2 up Matty from Blacks in the toon for £30. Ones for a friend. Massive thanks for the headsup! Phil


You're welcome


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

mattykhz said:


> You're welcome


How crazy are they to put a mirror at 90 degrees to the torch but then put in tiny letters 'dont look in the to the mirror' when it also says 'press here' to try in bigger letters. I was luckily warned by the salesman not to look into the mirror :lol:


----------



## smyrk (Sep 25, 2009)

doe anyone know if theres anywhere on the net selling them cheap?


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

smyrk said:


> doe anyone know if theres anywhere on the net selling them cheap?


Why buy off the net when theyre the cheapest anywhere on your doorstep....if theres one in your area.
Phil


----------



## smyrk (Sep 25, 2009)

GIZTO29 said:


> Why buy off the net when theyre the cheapest anywhere on your doorstep....if theres one in your area.
> Phil


Because theres none in my area!


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

smyrk said:


> Because theres none in my area!


Buggaz! If you look at the previous page for the product code from Matty maybe you could ring a store and get one posted? The Blacks site doest have it (the twin pack) listed 
Phil


----------



## smyrk (Sep 25, 2009)

i might have to try that becuase it is rather annoying having to pay that much extra. cheers


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

smyrk said:


> i might have to try that becuase it is rather annoying having to pay that much extra. cheers


I know mate, i wouldntve knowing others had got them cheaper. I actually bought 2, one for a friend aswell.


----------



## mattykhz (Apr 14, 2006)

GIZTO29 said:


> How crazy are they to put a mirror at 90 degrees to the torch but then put in tiny letters 'dont look in the to the mirror' when it also says 'press here' to try in bigger letters. I was luckily warned by the salesman not to look into the mirror :lol:


I couldn't see properly for a short while when using the test me function.

Hopefully get to use mine this weekend as started to use rotary on car I am selling and this will help with the correction.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Might give this a punt in blacks later. can pick up another for someone if they want one? (will just charge the postage on top :thumb


----------



## smyrk (Sep 25, 2009)

if you can pick a twin pack up mate ill cover costs gladly


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Do they come with a carry case like the one from Amazon?


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

mattastra said:


> Do they come with a carry case like the one from Amazon?


They come with a case (more like a wee holdall)


----------



## smyrk (Sep 25, 2009)

did you manage to get any extra ones mate, if so i got money waiting, just pm me payment details or something


----------



## swest0223 (Jun 20, 2010)

3M Sun Gun... just got mine the other day, it's quite the torch...


----------



## DGK (Jun 30, 2010)

Just picked up a Rolson 1m Candle gun for £7.99 from Home Bargains in Cannock. Few left too, no idea if it's good for swirl spotting just yet, it's brilliantly bright though.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

swest0223 said:


> 3M Sun Gun... just got mine the other day, it's quite the torch...


not everyone will spend that much on a torch though..


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

DGK said:


> Just picked up a Rolson 1m Candle gun for £7.99 from Home Bargains in Cannock. Few left too, no idea if it's good for swirl spotting just yet, it's brilliantly bright though.


Make sure you tell us how you find it. I have seen that torch a few times and wondered to myself


----------



## DGK (Jun 30, 2010)

stangalang said:


> Make sure you tell us how you find it. I have seen that torch a few times and wondered to myself


Will do, car is filthy right now, will give it a go when I get chance


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

I got mine on Friday from Blacks in Newcastle. I got the last 2 sets, 1 for a friend. Ive been out looking at my practice panels which are silver and tungsten and the swirls are easily visible. I find the wider focus is better on both the P7 & P3 while the other spot focus has almost blinded me!:lol: They are very high quality and unreal in the dark when i was looking out in the garden.
Phil


----------



## DGK (Jun 30, 2010)

Had a quick blast with the Rolson I mentioned above, earlier today. There are a lot more swirls on my car than I can see in natural/sun light 

On the plus side, I guess that makes it a decent spend of £8.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

I have to say while the P3 & 7 are awesome indoors im having trouble seeing the swirls in the same way outdoors and just end up with sore eyes! Its even harder taking a photo of the swirls with the torches. 
Any tips?


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

If you haven't one already I can only recommend a tripod, it really does make the world of difference to photos especially when you are trying to capture paint defects.


----------

